# Lakes Holiday



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Aug 2013)

I've just got back from a nice holiday in the Lake District and thought I'd share descriptions and photos from the rides done while up there, which included my first ride over the Hardknott and Wrynose passes . I was especially chuffed as it was the knockabout bike I used for this trip.

I had a significant birthday to celebrate (40) so it was a group holiday with my parents, brother, sister and @gavgav but the rides were just with Doug and Gav.

First off was a shortish one to get us going. We were staying just outside Hawkshead, which is a fabulous location, and headed out from there along the western side of Esthwaite Water before heading to Near Sawrey. We weren't rushing as Doug and Gav haven't been riding much this summer for various reasons, however we still managed to overtake another group which gave them a boost.

We had a bit of irritation between Near Sawrey and Far Sawrey, first being held up by a tourist bus, then by cars that had overtaken but then couldn't go as fast as we could on the downhill bits.

After dropping down towards the ferry, we turned off along the shore of Windermere along the newly surfaced path to Wray Castle (I believe @Moon bunny had a hand in the resurfacing, and it's a cracking job)

We had a quick detour down to the castle which has only recently been opened to the public. We did the tour last time and it's a bit different to other National Trust properties. Worth a look.

The climb back up to High Wray then over to Hawkshead is steeper than it looks. Doug and Gav didn't like that one much.






The house we stayed at. It's all oak panels and low beams inside. There were a few bumped heads over the fortnight.





Fab scenery. This is just south of Hawkshead looking towards Esthwaite Water.





Down by Windermere now and about to turn north along the shore. 





A drink stop with Gavgav (in orange) and Doug at the top of a climb on the way to Wray Castle. 





And here is the castle itself. Built in the Victorian period for a wealthy surgeon to his own design. Apparently his wife hated it and they never lived there.





Climbing up to High Wray. Doug and Gav grinning and bearing it. You can't go far in The Lakes without climbing a hill.

There is more to come shortly.........


----------



## Snapper88 (18 Aug 2013)

Ive been looking at a cabin holiday in the lakes to take my bike & cruise around. How were the climbs?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Aug 2013)

Snapper88 said:


> Ive been looking at a cabin holiday in the lakes to take my bike & cruise around. How were the climbs?


It depends very much on the route and your fitness. In the central lakes there are plenty of roads that merit gradient arrows on the map, sometimes double arrows. If you have a decent selection of low gears it's all doable though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2013)

A belated happy birthday to you @Rickshaw Phil
You must have gotten up the hill first to be able to take that picture 
Agree with the surgeon's wife: the castle seems a wee bit overwhelming for living quarters


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A belated happy birthday to you @Rickshaw Phil


Thankyou!


Pat "5mph" said:


> You must have gotten up the hill first to be able to take that picture
> Agree with the surgeon's wife: the castle seems a wee bit overwhelming for living quarters


I did get up the hill first. I do plenty of rides in the hilly bits of Shropshire so have a bit more practice than they do. As for the castle, I had mixed feelings about it - it's not as big inside as you might imagine and has more of a rambling country house feel than a castle. It has clearly had its fans over the years - Beatrix Potter's family rented it for at least 1 summer for example.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Next ride: This was a slightly more energetic one through Grizedale. We started off with the nice flat road through Hawkshead before turning right at Roger Ground, which immediately took us onto a road which merits a gradient arrow on the map. I don't reckon the climb is quite that bad - Doug and Gav beg to differ, and so did the mountain biker I overtook on the climb last time I cycled this way.

We had a pause at Moor Top before heading onto the forest roads following the Silurian Way trail. It's still pretty steep in places but the views are worth it and once past the Carron Crag area there is a great down hill section that lasts for about 2 miles. The walkers in the forest aren't used to bikes with bells on them so we got loads of favourable comments for having given warning of our approach - except for one group where someone commented "you want to get a bell on that thing!", then looked nonplussed when Gav replied "what, like this one I've just rung at you." Some people just aren't happy unless they're being miserable.

By the time we got to the visitor centre for our lunch stop Doug and Gav had had enough of the gravel trails (as had my bike which had developed a buckle in the back wheel) so we headed south along the road to Satterthwaite (I noticed that enthusiasm for this route increased when I said there was a pub )

A pause was taken at the Eagles Head in Satterthwaite for a nice pint. Before proceeding to Force Mills and turning back towards Hawkshead along the Dale Park Valley where the sight of a "two headed" cow caused great hilarity. This road is a deceptive one - it starts off lovely and flat before suddenly climbing up about 320 feet and dropping down towards Hawkshead. The way down was good though and I hit 31mph.





Gav and Doug manage smiles for the camera despite me having dragged them up a big hill.





Beware low flying balloons!










It's a bit flatter and the scenery is great once you get high up in the forest.





Everone is glad to be back on the tarmac.





This made us laugh. 





At the top of the last big climb of the day.

There is more still to come which I shall write up directly.......


----------



## coffeejo (19 Aug 2013)

Belated birthday noms!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Belated birthday noms!


Awww, thankyou!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Part 3: Another longish ride, this time heading north. Over to Outgate and up to The Drunken Duck at Barngates where temptation was resisted and we rode on towards Elterwater. There is a fairly new off road path from Skelwith Bridge to Elterwater which not only gets you off the busy road but is far more scenic. It felt like riding through a Victorian landscape painting - brilliant.

At Elterwater we dropped in to the Britannia Inn for a quick half. Gav was halfway through his when a wasp dived into the glass - for some reason he didn't fancy finishing it after that , so ended up with another half pint while we watched the wasp's swimming technique.

After our refreshment stop we carried on by climbing up to High Close (gets 1 gradient arrow on the map, but felt like it deserved 2) and over to Loughrigg Terrace where we had possibly the best view of the holiday while we had lunch. Loughrigg Terrace is a bit on the rough side for our bikes really (especially as I'd only just trued the wheel on mine after the last ride), so we took it slow and had to walk/carry them in a couple of places. The mountain bike crowd bomb along here despite how busy it is so we got some good comments from the walkers about the fact were were taking it steady.

After the rough stuff the quiet road alongside the River Rothay was pretty welcome as we headed into Ambleside. I was going to (jokingly) suggest a ride up The Struggle, but Gav pre-empted me by saying a firm NO. Just as well really as we had plenty of climbing still to do along the lanes up to Barngates and The Drunken Duck, where a pint and the view over Ambleside was enjoyed.

Doug was definitely flagging by this point so it's just as well the return to Hawkshead was mostly downhill.





We've joined the path to Elterwater.





Just one of the stunning views en route - looking towards the Langdales.





After the pub stop and looking back down towards Elterwater. This little climb is steeper than expected.





How's that for a lunch stop view. Looking down on Grasmere from Loughrigg Terrace.





The path drops down to lake level by Rydal Water.





Back up at the Drunken Duck after a load more climbing. The drinks felt well earned!





Looking back towards Ambleside after leaving the pub.





My sentiments exactly.

Still more to come - this time my big 3 passes ride........


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Part 4: Hardknott and Wrynose. This is a ride I've wanted to do for quite a while and didn't expect Doug and Gav to join me, however as the plan was to start in Eskdale and ride back to Hawkshead, they and Jenny (my sister) drove me over and gave moral support (and reassuring backup)while I did the hilly bits.

We drove over Birker Fell on the way out as it's a much easier road with the bike on the roof and I was dropped off near the King George IV pub in Eskdale - the plan being to have a fairly easy 4 miles or so as a warm up before hitting the passes. After a quick pit stop at Dalegarth, they headed up to Hardknott Fort while I worked my way up the valley.

Once you get about a mile away, the pass looms in the distance and there is no way of disguising the fact that this is going to be hard work. Then when you get within 1/4 mile you can smell the pass  - it smells of burned out brakes and clutch.

This is a climb that doesn't mess about. it goes straight from level to steep and the first of the hairpin bends is only about 100 yards into the climb. Just after the cattle grid I passed a family who had just parked up to walk. The wife said "You're brave", the husband said "Or stupid" and their little lad said "Or maybe it's a bit of both". I said "I'll let you know when I get to the top".

The hairpins were tough but I managed to keep moving (a 20" granny gear helps a lot  ) and was relieved when the gradient lessened and I was able to sit and wind my way up to the fort - where Doug, Jen and Gav weren't ready for me as they'd expected me to take much longer to reach them.

I had a drink, photo and Eccles cake stop here and looked at what was happening further up the pass. A group of 5 people were attempting the top hairpins in a Toyota Aygo and had stalled. We saw the passengers all get out and the driver attempted it alone, but the car still didn't have enough oomph to get up the hill (funny, I've never had any trouble getting my 1 litre Mini up there), so now he had to attempt a 3 point turn on a 30% hairpin bend. Fun from where we were watching.

Setting off again I passed the Toyota sat at the side of the road and the passengers all studying a map for an alternative route while I wound my way up. The top hairpins are tougher than the lower ones and the tarmac is all rippled where cars have scrabbled for grip. Again I managed to keep moving and it felt amazing to stand at the top of the climb and see how high I'd come under my own power.

I took a few photos at the top and dropped down to the next passing place where it was more sheltered from the cold wind.

After my support crew caught up I followed them down into Wrynose Bottom (more photo opportunities) before they headed to the top of Wrynose Pass to await my arrival.

Wrynose is still steep but approaching from the west isn't anywhere near as daunting as Hardknott, however the legs were getting tired now so there was more standing on the pedals and going very slow than there might usually have been.

After more photos, we seperated - I was headed back to Hawkshead and the others were going on to Coniston. After descending Wrynose I took it into my head to ride the pass from Little Langdale into Great Langdale as it didn't look too bad (only 1 set of double gradient arrows ) I've never been this way and didn't know what to expect. It was definitely worth the effort as the road past Blea Tarn is pretty scenic - the landscape looks like something out of Lord of the Rings.

Dropping into Great Langdale gave me a nice long, mostly downhill run into Elterwater which certainly helped the average speed a bit, before I had to climb up to Barngates (no pint this time) and drop into Hawkshead.

It was a really amazing ride - big respect to those who can tackle those passes as part of a bigger ride - the 23 miles I did were enough for me this time. Average speed was slow but reasonable given the amount of climbing at 8.99mph.





At the foot of the climb and raring to go. Apologies for the focus.





Drink and cake stop - looking up at how far I still have to go!





I made it to the top of the hairpins - that is one big climb!





Down in Wrynose Bottom now. It's a mile and a bit to the next pass.





Taken by Doug - me climbing up Wrynose Pass.





I'm not sure if that's a grin or grimace on my face.





At the 3 counties stone.





I've done 2 passes and let myself in for more. This is on the Blea Tarn road over to Great Langdale.





Looking down into Great Langdale now.





At the other end of Great Langdale and the countryside is noticeably less rugged.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Aug 2013)

Phil, you're mad


----------



## RAYMOND (19 Aug 2013)

Cheers for the post.loved it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Phil, you're mad


But happy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Part 5: Not cycling this time but I got some good snapshots. After a couple of days rest Gav, Doug and I went off to climb The Old Man of Coniston - only the second time we've attempted this climb. The first time we were discusssing our achievement in the pub and feeling really good about ourselves, then Doug noticed that Chris Bonington was sat at the next table (he was there for an event), which kind of brought us down to earth a bit.

We started off by finding the road to the Sun Inn closed and with no apparent access for pedestrians despite the signs saying that there was. No problem - we just take the road to the station instead...... however approaching from this direction we took a wrong turn and ended up going up the Walna Scar road by mistake. That wasn't a problem either to be honest and apart from the first mile or so which is bloomin' steep (as steep as Hardknott in places) it was actually an easier route.

Once we'd got onto the proper paths the gradient ramped up again, which was harder work on the loose slate surfaces (this is the easy tourist path by the way ). A couple of Eccles cake stops were required before reaching the ironically named Low Water (approx 2200' altitude) which was a good point for a lunch stop.

The next section is the hardest as it is very steep and quite loose under foot. The views at this stage are fantastic though and unlike last time we were up here it was quite clear so we could see for miles, especially at the top (2634' asl). We'd had a look at Wainwright's description of a summit scene before setting out: "tourists looking south trying to see Blackpool Tower, a pack of scouts around the cairn and a lone walker looking north drinking in the view of the fells (bless him)". The actual summit scene was so like this when we got there it was hard not to laugh.

Gav was able to post a picture onto facebook as there was a 3G signal at the summit, but not in Coniston.

The way down is naturally less effort due to the assistance of gravity, but hard on the legs due to the angle of the slope and the surface. We felt for the climbers that we met on the way down who were clearly unfit and red in the face but who had at least another hour and a half of climbing to go.

A stop at the Black Bull was called for at the bottom, where an Old Man Ale and Bluebird Bitter were enjoyed. We took 2.5 hours on the way up and about 1.5 hours on the way down which was quicker than last time, but my legs hurt more after this than the passes.





We've climbed about 800 feet at this point, which feels like a long way but it's still just the easy bit really.





Passing the old slate workings. The remains of the old ropeway lie across the path. Yes it is as steep as it looks!





We've climbed a fair bit, but still plenty to go.





At Low Water - fed & watered and ready for the steep bit.





Getting on quite well now and looking back towards Coniston Water.





The summit and looking to the even bigger mountains in the Scafell range.





Low Water from the summit. You don't want to miss your footing just here!





Later on, @gavgav enjoys a well earned pint.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Part 6: The last ride of the trip and the only ride during the second week due to sore legs and plentiful weather. Doug and Gav had expressed a wish to do a ride that included a ferry crossing so I plotted a route.

The first thing was to ride down to Wray Castle where there is a bike ferry across to Brockhole. It's been pretty wet so we were glad of the mudguards this time. Reaching the jetty we had a few minutes to wait for the next boat which gave us time to admire steam launch Mosquito which was being prepared for use at the next jetty.

When the ferry arrived we had it to ourselves which made for a very pleasant trip across. A quick pitstop at Brockhole allowed a chance to admire their treetop adventure (not for me I don't like heights) before proceeding to Bowness. The road was very busy and many of the drivers were quite inconsiderate, which meant we were glad to get onto some quieter bits at Bowness (the descent on Rayrigg Road was pretty fun though - 34mph top speed ).

We paused for lunch just off Glebe Road and were able to watch numerous steam launches running about. The Steam Boat Association were having their annual Windermere Week, so there were more about than usual.

A Japanese tourist asked Doug to take a photo of her, which he obliged to do, she then asked for a couple of photos with Gav and I. We speculated whether having seen Doug's Team GB shirt, she thought we were someone famous.

The car ferry crossing was next and we arrived just in time to get on. It always feels a bit more special using this ferry when cycling and this time was no exception, especially as there were a good 15 other riders with us.

After the ferry we headed back towards Wray Castle along the shore path used on the first ride. We were a bit quicker this time and left our fellow cyclists behind. Both Doug and Gav were feeling energetic this time so we decided to extend the ride up to Barngates (pub!). We took a new path which avoids the road, unfortunately it doesn't appear to have been compacted down yet so it was quite hard going and we were glad to get back on the road, even if it was uphill.

After pints had been quaffed, Gav said he'd be disappointed not to ride up to Tarn Hows as it was so close and Doug seemed keen too, so we set off in that direction. I'd forgotten how steep the road up to Tarn Hows is and Doug was really struggling by the time we got to the top. We made it though and the views made it all worthwhile.

On the way back down to Hawkshead we passed my parents who had decided to drive up to Tarn Hows. If we'd stayed just a few minutes longer we'd have met them up there.

The steep hill made for a fun descent and a nice way to finish the trip.





Mosquito, a steam speedboat. I was lucky enough to have a ride in her a few years back (before the speed limit came in) and can tell you she can certainly shift!





The boathouse at Wray Castle. I believe the other steam launch inside is Shamrock.





Doug on the Bike ferry.





Lunch stop on Glebe Road - looking up Windermere with another steam launch in Bowness Bay.





Aboard the car ferry this time.





Tarn Hows - one of my favourite places in the Lakes.





Weary but happy and about to start the ride back down to Hawkshead.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2013)

Cracking photos well done


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

numbnuts said:


> Cracking photos well done


Thankyou. They're all just snapshots really, done on my phone, but I'm quite pleased with how most have come out.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2013)

@Rickshaw Phil you need a holiday from the holiday now, what amazing cycling!
Scary the mountain you climbed 
If this was celebrating your 40th, what will you be up to on your 50th 
Well done!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Rickshaw Phil you need a holiday from the holiday now, what amazing cycling!
> Scary the mountain you climbed
> If this was celebrating your 40th, what will you be up to on your 50th
> Well done!


I feel quite refreshed. It was good to get away and I didn't want to come back.

I'd say climbing Coniston Old Man isn't for everyone. It is one of the easier ones for those who do want to try though. 50th?? I'm still coming to terms with 40  so haven't thought that far ahead yet.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Aug 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I feel quite refreshed. It was good to get away and I didn't want to come back.
> 
> I'd say climbing Coniston Old Man isn't for everyone. It is one of the easier ones for those who do want to try though. 50th?? I'm still coming to terms with 40  so haven't thought that far ahead yet.


Ah, them years will fly, you know?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ah, them years will fly, you know?


I know. I'm not quite sure what happened to my 30's. I think I blinked and missed them.


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2013)

a cracking write up , enjoyed the photos too, me and a riding buddy are having a long weekend there in march next year , dont need to look for ride routes now , cheers phil,


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

roadrash said:


> a cracking write up , enjoyed the photos too, me and a riding buddy are having a long weekend there in march next year , dont need to look for ride routes now , cheers phil,


We were going to take the bikes in March this year but had to leave them coz the weather looked like this  :


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2013)

oooh im hoping next march will be a little better, we are camping


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Aug 2013)

> time to admire steam launch Mosquito


Depending on what day it was, you just missed Hover Fly and me, Mosquito and Shamrock are the two boats I have been training on pending Osprey's completion. We were on Mossy on Friday afternoon, arriving on Aurora (a lot smaller) from the museum about dinner timeish.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Aug 2013)

Brilliant post.

Was up in the lakes earlier this year, nice places


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2013)

Moon bunny said:


> Depending on what day it was, you just missed Hover Fly and me, Mosquito and Shamrock are the two boats I have been training on pending Osprey's completion. We were on Mossy on Friday afternoon, arriving on Aurora (a lot smaller) from the museum about dinner timeish.


It _was_ Friday. We were down at the jetty about 10.30 while she was still being steamed up and polished. We did see her again later on out on the lake so you'd probably have been aboard by then.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (20 Aug 2013)

Lovely pictures btw. I live on the edge of the Lake District it's a beautiful place, by the looks of your photo's it looks like you were lucky with the weather. Well done with all the climbing on the bike and off it.


----------



## hobbitonabike (20 Aug 2013)

Have really enjoyed this thread. We live in South Lakes, well maybe just south of south lakes really lol and recognised a good few of those places from trips out. Just to make you feel better my mini me climbed the Old Man when she was three years and two months old and did it all herself...fuelled by Haribo starmix lol. The lakes are my most favourite place of all.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Aug 2013)

Enjoyed this thread, thanks for posting.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Aug 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Just to make you feel better my mini me climbed the Old Man when she was three years and two months old and did it all herself...fuelled by Haribo starmix lol.


It did surprise me how many youngsters there were climbing up. I want some of their boundless energy.


EbonyWillow said:


> The lakes are my most favourite place of all.


Mine too.


CarlP said:


> Enjoyed this thread, thanks for posting.


My pleasure.


----------



## y2blade (20 Aug 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Drink and cake stop - looking up at how far I still have to go!.


 


Fair play to you guys...MissB and I were in the same area a few weeks back, did 300miles driving about up there.
Looked a bit steep to cycle though.

Same spots you were at in the above pics?












Stunning place, MissB and I will probably be going back next year...might even take the bikes!

Great thread, thanks for sharing your experiences


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Aug 2013)

y2blade said:


> Fair play to you guys...MissB and I were in the same area a few weeks back, did 300miles driving about up there.
> Looked a bit steep to cycle though.


Not that many years ago I'd have said it was too hilly to cycle. I used to look at Hawkshead Hill and think; there's no way I'd be able to ride up that. I've got fitter since then and understand gearing properly - it appears that a 28 front, 24 rear isn't the super climbing gear that I used to believe it was.



y2blade said:


> Same spots you were at in the above pics?


You're right, those are the same places..


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Aug 2013)

We did some of those rides, in October last year, it's a lovely part of the world. We also went up down the Kirkstone Pass. Twice.


----------



## gavgav (20 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> We did some of those rides, in October last year, it's a lovely part of the world. We also went up down the Kirkstone Pass. Twice.


 
Fair play to you!!


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Aug 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It _was_ Friday. We were down at the jetty about 10.30 while she was still being steamed up and polished. We did see her again later on out on the lake so you'd probably have been aboard by then.


 

If you saw her later going south past Bowness, Martin (the owner ) would have been on the engine and boiler while I was steering, normally we take her down past the ferry before letting the newbies loose with a run down to Fell Foot for ice cream and pop, then turning back up to Ambleside for chippy supper and beer.


----------



## CafGriff (21 Aug 2013)

PHEW!!


----------



## Moon bunny (22 Aug 2013)

Hover Fly said:


> If you saw her later going south past Bowness, Martin (the owner ) would have been on the engine and boiler while I was steering, normally we take her down past the ferry before letting the newbies loose with a run down to Fell Foot for ice cream and pop, then turning back up to Ambleside for chippy supper and beer.


 
If you ever hear Hover complain about being overworked...


----------



## toeknee (26 Aug 2013)

What an amazing write up and pictures, really enjoyed looking at that, and it has ignited the fires in me to take up 
Touring, and see our beautiful country in the flesh.. Thanks phil & co....!
Just one question, what were the bikes you all used on this trip, just for future reference really.!

Thanks 

Tony


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2013)

toeknee said:


> What an amazing write up and pictures, really enjoyed looking at that, and it has ignited the fires in me to take up
> Touring, and see our beautiful country in the flesh.. Thanks phil & co....!
> Just one question, what were the bikes you all used on this trip, just for future reference really.!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like. The Lake District is a fab place to cycle, but a wide range of gears is handy to make it all accessable.

Bike-wise, the list is as follows:
Gavgav used a Cube LTD CLS Pro, which is very well equipped for an extremely reasonable price. His was probably the best suited to the mix of on and off road conditions.
Doug has a Trek 7.1FX. This was better suited to the road sections really, but Doug managed to ride everything that Gav and I did and the bike has survived all the rough bits.
Mine is a heavily modified Hawk Trakatak. The cheap wheels (now replaced) needed truing during the fortnight, but otherwise there were no problems and the gear set up (non-standard 28-38-48 chainset and 13-34 Sunrace freewheel) was just right for the serious climbs.


----------



## toeknee (26 Aug 2013)

Thanks phil.


----------



## swislon (29 Aug 2013)

Brilliant ideas you've given us! We never normally take the bikes to the Lakes but some of your photos have inspired us to take them next tiem we go.
Thanks for sharing

Steve


----------



## Lowcliff (8 Sep 2013)

Great write up, was the photo of the cows in ride 2 near Sellafield ???


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Sep 2013)

Lowcliff said:


> Great write up,


 


Lowcliff said:


> was the photo of the cows in ride 2 near Sellafield ???


Not in the direct vicinity I admit, but about 20 miles away.


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Sep 2013)

Great account, I'm gonna have to pop down to Windermere area on thursday and have a ride about 

I used to live in Wray Castle quite a few years back when it was a Merchant Marine college and all I had to get me about was a green road bike. I would ride up to Hawkshead, then rip down to the ferry and come back around the road via Ambleside.. Ahhh, happy times


----------



## theloafer (14 Sep 2013)

excellent write up phil  done most of those climbs and you brought back some great memories photos were great ....also Hardknott is my fav climb
and agree Wrynose hurts the legs after climbing Hardknott and the Blea tarn road is stunning


----------



## Hover Fly (11 Oct 2013)

> View attachment 28045
> 
> Lunch stop on Glebe Road - looking up Windermere with another steam launch in Bowness Bay.
> 
> .



"Edward's Whippet," Elliot Bay triple in a 30' (ish) GRP hull, Another launch that "can certainly shift."


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2013)

Hover Fly said:


> "Edward's Whippet," Elliot Bay triple in a 30' (ish) GRP hull, Another launch that "can certainly shift."


 Ah, yes. Found the details in the SBA register. New in 2004 from what it shows.


----------



## Moon bunny (11 Oct 2013)

Not quite finished yet. A small, non-essential part is in my lathe waiting for the morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2013)

Moon bunny said:


> Not quite finished yet. A small, non-essential part is in my lathe waiting for the morning.


 You have me intrigued. Pictures when it's done?


----------



## Sara_H (11 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Part 4: Hardknott and Wrynose. This is a ride I've wanted to do for quite a while and didn't expect Doug and Gav to join me, however as the plan was to start in Eskdale and ride back to Hawkshead, they and Jenny (my sister) drove me over and gave moral support (and reassuring backup)while I did the hilly bits.


Blimey, I was knackered when I DROVE over Wrynose and Hardknott - You're as 'ard as nails! Well done!


----------



## buggi (11 Oct 2013)

cool pics. i'm tempted


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Blimey, I was knackered when I DROVE over Wrynose and Hardknott - You're as 'ard as nails! Well done!


 Thankyou. It was the fulfilment of a long held ambition. I've been visiting the area for years and have driven over there countless times but riding it was really special (as well as really hard work ).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2014)

Well, I've been off to the Lakes again this week with @gavgav and Doug. We had some (mostly) decent weather and got a few more rides in.

It was a stay just outside Coniston this time so the first ride of the week was a tour round Coniston Water. The forecast for our first day there wasn't great so we got out early to try and beat the weather. Sure enough it was dry when we got the bikes out but had started to drizzle as we were about to set off. We weren't going to back out at this stage so dropped down to Coniston Hall and picked up the path to Torver. This route climbs quite well so we weren't quick (especially as Doug hasn't done much cycling through the winter) and the top of this first climb was a very welcome sight.

From Tover we joined the main road which starts off with a short bit of climbing before you are on to a long sweeping descent to the lake shore. This was fun  despite the rain that was coming down well by now.

The road becomes much more undulating until the turn off at Water Yeat and the road to High Nibthwaite. It was properly raining now, but I was glad to see that Gav and Doug seemed to be enjoying it nonetheless. Just as well as the road gets more undulating as you go north past Brantwood.

Having gone round the top end of the lake (enjoying the steep bit of downhill from How Head) we made use of the cycle path to head back towards Coniston. This has been resurfaced and is like riding on a washboard, so we were soon back on the road - no big deal today as there wasn't much traffic.

Finally we joined the path to Coniston Hall before returning wet but happy to the cottage, where the bikes had a good wipe down and I discovered that my waterproof trousers aren't any more. (Dougs were about the same).

I measured 14.5 miles at 9.5 average.





A damp view towards Torver




A moody view over Coniston Water.




It may be cold and wet out but we don't care and are actually quite enjoying the ride.

We rode to Elterwater next. More to follow........


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Mar 2014)

Oh, more Lakes adventures!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh, more Lakes adventures!


With some nice pictures  (even if I do say so myself ). Second part coming up shortly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2014)

The next day dawned much brighter so we dragged the still pretty wet bikes out to ride over to Elterwater. The first step was to do the reverse of yesterday's route in the direction of How Head before climbing up to High Cross and then dropping down to Barngates and Skelwith Bridge. The climb to High Cross is a long slog, especially for riders who haven't been out much over the winter but after passing another rider who'd had to get off and push, there were soon triumphant smiles at the summit before the nice long descent started.

As far as Skelwith Bridge the ride had gone pretty smoothly - on the path to Elterwater it didn't go to plan though. First thing was a little niggle with a couple of walkers who returned Gav's greeting by looking him up and down and putting their noses in the air (like something out of a cartoon really but it spoiled the mood slightly). At the next gate another walker said "you won't stay that clean for long", which we took as being a bit of banter - we realised our mistake quarter of a mile further on when someone warned us that they'd sunk to their shins in a harmless looking muddy patch. Not being able to go round due to the boggy ground I had to go for it and found that they weren't exaggerating . I got through but the brakes were binding badly due to the mud. There was a small crowd of walkers to watch and I heard a gasp and a cheer from behind me as Gav came through. Turning, I saw Doug in the middle and only just keeping his balance. Both he and Gav had dipped feet in the mud, but Gav had come out of it worst and had wet feet.

After rinsing mud off feet and bikes we continued to The Britannia Inn at Elterwater where a pint each was most welcome.

We took a small detour up to Chapel Stile next - just to have a look at the place - then headed from Elterwater towards Little Langdale. This road eventually goes to Wrynose and Hardknott passes and even the early climbs are no pushover, so Doug was starting to flag a bit and was glad when we turned off. We were now on the rough, and in places steep, bridleway that leads to Hodge Close and ended up riding through yet more pools of water - cleaned a bit more of the mud off at least. The name doesn't suggest it, but this is an old slate quarry that has a certain fascinating quality as it looks as though you've walked onto the set from a fantasy film. Worth a look if you are passing by.

Finally we were on the last leg. We had a long, fun descent from Hodge Close and followed the cycle path into Coniston. With it being sunny the thought of a hot drink by the lake was quite appealing so we ended up stopping at the Bluebird Cafe down by the shore before heading back to the cottage.

Just over 20 miles this trip at 8.3 mph average. Sounds slow, but considering the terrain I think Doug and Gav did pretty well.




At High Cross - the top of the first and biggest climb of the day.




Looking back the way we've just come - there's still snow on top of Coniston Old Man.




On the path to Elterwater - we weren't expecting the decent quality gravel path to have a muddy crater halfway along.




Further along the path the views are fantastic. Apologies for it being lopsided - still getting used to a new phone camera.




In Little Langdale - Doug is doing well despite being as tired as he looks.




Hodge Close. You get a sense of the scale of the old workings when you realise we are looking down on a mature fir tree.





Also at Hodge Close with its slightly surreal feeling landscape.





Drinks at the Bluebird Cafe have been earned.




I'll stay here at the cafe and look at this view the rest of the afternoon, thanks.

There is more, which will follow in due course......


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Mar 2014)

Poor GavGav and Doug look shattered, you're a hard master, Phil 
Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gavgav (9 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Poor GavGav and Doug look shattered, you're a hard master, Phil
> Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing!


He does let us stop for a pint en route though, so we let him off........most of the time!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Mar 2014)

Part 3: The weather was great again on Tuesday and Doug and Gav were keen to make the most of it so we headed out for a longer ride this time. The planned route was out to Torver and down to High Nibthwaite then south to Spark Bridge and across to Bouth before heading north to Force Forge, Satterthwaite, Grizedale visitor centre, |Moor Top, High Cross and back down into Coniston.

Although it was a nice sunny day there was a bit of a wind which was annoying but didn't seem to slow Doug and Gav very much. There were quite a few cyclists out this time which was nice and most seemed pretty friendly. Despite this being the third ride in as many days, we managed the hills okay as far as Spark Bridge and particularly enjoyed the couple of fast downhill sections they led to. I recorded 29mph down one of them  but I know Doug and Gav were both faster.

By the time we reached Bouth the hill climbs were getting a bit slower and a pause for a bite to eat was called for. This section of the national park is off the usual tourist trail but is great cycling country (in my opinion - other opinions are available from our group) if you want to get away from the crowds.

The climb past Force Forge was the usual slow plod that we always do and the sight of Satterthwaite was very welcome, especially as there is a nice pub here (The Eagles Head - walkers, muddy cyclists and muddy dogs welcome according to the "A" board outside). A pint each and some chips revived our spirits and we continued to the visitor centre - which was closed. Just as well we were aiming for the pub rather than the cafe.

The climb to Moor Top is a long drag but on this ascent, Doug (who'd been flagging on most of the hills so far) found his second wind, overtaking Gav.

I'd promised an easier, if not as direct, route than we usually use to High Cross but the way we went didn't seem to meet with a lot of approval. Looking at the map I'm certain that it involves less climbing, but I did take a wrong turn so it was a bit further than intended. The views over Coniston and the fells were fantastic though.

After finally reaching High Cross it was time for the drop into Coniston using the back road (same way we climbed the hill yesterday). Last time Doug and Gav descended this way, Doug got his bike into a tank-slapper and came off at about 25mph (fortunately suffering nothing worse than bruising and bad gravel rash). We were therefore a little more cautious this time and everyone made it down safe.

Today we had no option but to use the road into town as the cycle path was closed due to one of the bridges having no deck. It was fine when we left it, honest.

Another stop at the Bluebird Cafe was very nice before heading back to the house.

26.3 miles this time with an 8.8 mph average.




The view from the house before we set out. Another lovely day.




By the side of Coniston with Peel Island (AKA Wildcat Island from Swallows and Amazons) in shot.




We've just passed Lowick Bridge on the way to Spark Bridge.





On the lanes between Bouth and Force Forge.




Grizedale, by the visitor centre.




Up in the forest now and the scenery is epic.




I've dragged them up a few big climbs today but there are still smiles - can't have been as bad as all that.




Looking at Coniston Old Man from one of the viewpoints. The village is just visible at the foot of the mountain.




I had to get a shot of my bike with that scenery.

One more ride left to describe which will follow shortly.


----------



## toeknee (9 Mar 2014)

I seriously need to move house. . What an awesome place to live and ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Mar 2014)

After three rides in three days a bit of a rest was called for - fortunately this coincided with the weather changing for the worse but we got a walk round Tarn Hows on the Wednesday and made plans for Friday when the forecast looked very promising.

On the day however, it was showery in the morning and the wind was quite blustery. We decided to see what it looked like in the afternoon and things did actually improve, so the bikes came out.

The plan was to do a similar length ride to the last one, but riding up the road against the wind was enough to convince the others that they'd prefer to do a shorter route, so we decided to ride round the lake again. I'd done a bit of a recce to see what the cycle path using the old railway to Torver was like. Apart from a muddy section at the Coniston end it seemed okay, so we went that way. Unfortunately, the persistent rain on Thursday had created something of a pond where the mud was and the ground to the side was like a quagmire (Gav got wet feet again finding that out ) so it was a bit of a non starter. We therefore went up the road a bit and joined the path further on.

Having done the section of the route as far as Water Yeat 3 times this week there were no surprises and it was pleasant enough in spite of riding against the wind. It was therefore quite nice when we turned north and got a bit of a boost.

As already mentioned it had rained a bit the previous day so there was some flooding on the road to Brantwood. Fortunately it wasn't deep and no one had to get their feet wetter than they already were.

Gav had said not to worry about waiting round as he knows I'm a quicker rider, which gave an opportunity to scoot ahead and get photos.

Once again, we ended up at the Bluebird Cafe (spot a theme developing here? ) but they had different staff on today who wouldn't do the decaf cappuchino that Gav had the last couple of times.

14.81 miles this ride with 10.6 mph as my average speed.





It's frustrating - the dry bit of path is visible but it's a choice of boggy ground or riding through that flood to get to it. We opted not to get up to our axles in mud.




Near High Nibthwaite.




Gav braves the first flood on the road to Brantwood.




Photo stop.....




......And this is the best of the shots I got from this point.




More flooding with Doug braving it this time. Like the earlier one, this wasn't deep, but must have stretched for about 300 yards.




Brantwood. Former home of John Ruskin.




Heading for our favourite pub (The Black Bull) after the ride. A nice way to finish off the week


----------



## coffeejo (9 Mar 2014)

Thanks Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Mar 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Thanks Phil


You're welcome.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Mar 2014)

New camera takes great pictures. Mostly due to the photographer's skills, of course


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Mar 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> New camera takes great pictures. Mostly due to the photographer's skills, of course


Thanks. I'm not entirely happy with how good the focus is compared to the other one. Will have to look at the settings and see if anything can be adjusted.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2014)

@gavgav has compiled an album of his photos from this latest trip which are available here.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2014)

Brilliant photos as always Phil and a tremendous write up. Thank you so much for sharing them with us. It is always a pleasure to see your write ups, in fact I very much look forward to them as they never disappoint.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2014)

I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2014)

Hello Folks. I've been off to the Lakes again for a week of fabulous cycling weather so here are a few more ride reports:
@gavgav, Doug and I stayed in Elterwater this time (within crawling distance of the Britannia Inn) so we had a few different cycling options.

For our first day the forecast looked best for the morning so we set out before getting the shopping in and headed up Great Langdale, pausing in Chapel Stile to pick up some snacks. I took the Raleigh with me this time which feels so much nicer than the knockabout bike on these roads. Shame about getting held up by the bus going up the valley in that case.

We had a good ride up the valley as far as the road goes before it swings left towards the climb to Blea Tarn. This climb is steep (signed at 25%) and Simon Warren rates it as 8/10 in his book, so both Gav and Doug were finding it tough going. Gav was doing better and went on ahead while I stayed with Doug to offer some encouragement. Doug did want to get off and walk at one stage but I did persuade him to get back on and beat the hill, which he did manage to do after a few more stops.

At the top we found Gav chatting with a nice bloke from Coniston who had come out on his bike rather than sailing as there was a big swimming event happening on Coniston Water.

I've said before that the scenery up here is like something out of a fantasy film and it makes the climb well worth the effort.

Moving on we had a gentler ride (apart from meeting a guy in a Land Rover who wasn't giving way to anyone) over into Little Langdale. Doug and Gav wanted to ride a little way up towards Wrynose Pass, which we did before heading the other way and finding lots of traffiic problems as people unused to these very narrow lanes struggled to get past one another. It was definitely good to be on bikes as we'd have been stuck in these queues for ages in the car, but were just waved through this time.

Further down the road we found another traffic hold up where motorists were unwilling to pass a couple of loose sheep.

Back down at Elterwater we weren't ready to stop yet so headed for Skelwith Bridge and up the climb to the Drunken Duck, suddenly finding it easier going when Doug suggested having lunch up there (and very nice it was too ).

Returning to Elterwater our mileage for the morning was 16.6 done at 10 mph average.





Looking up Great Langdale a couple of miles into the ride.





A quick snap before we start the Blea Tarn climb.





Doug looks impressed by the warning sign.





But it looks like that face was justified (Sorry Doug).





We made it to the top though.





Looking at the tarn





These two managed to stop the traffic.





These felt well earned at the Drunken Duck






More great scenery on the way back to Elterwater.





Just about to descend into the village.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2014)

Second Day: Before our ride today we headed off to the Kirkstone Pass Inn to see the Helvellyn Triathlon which a friend was competing in. It was a great event to see but Rob came through quicker than anticipated so we just missed him.

After seeing the riders go through we dropped back to Elterwater and geared up for our own ride. We were headed for Grasmere this time which meant the climbing started almost straight away as we took the road up to the YHA at High Close and down Red Bank. The plan today was to do a bit of exploring up some of the lanes we wouldn't normally go along, then head towards Ambleside.

Doug and Gav managed the climbing better this time and were quite impressed by how steep Red Bank is . I was told in no uncertain terms that we weren't going back that way.

Entering Grasmere I immediately took us up the wrong lane. Never mind, the plan was always to just have a look at places we'd never been. We'd gone up the second lane and were just doubling back when there was the distinctive roar of Merlin engines and the last two airworthy Lancaster bombers flew almost overhead. Too quick to grab a photo but it was a fabulous sight.

Back at Grasmere again we headed through town, past Dove Cottage and towards the old "Coffin Road" (named for being the traditional route for funeral processions to Rydal church), as on the map it looked like a good alternative to the main road. As it was a bit of a climb I went first to see what the surface was like. It looked fine at the start so I texted to say come up. Just after the message had gone a couple of walkers appeared who I asked if it was the same all along - they said no! "It's rocky, steep and you'll have to carry the bikes in places.". Riding back I found Doug and Gav had already crested the climb so we decided to risk it. The road was absolutely fine........ for the first quarter mile or so, then became more rocky and we had to push the bikes, then became steep and rocky. I doubt it could be ridden even with a full-on mountain bike. Chapeau to those bearers who managed to carry a coffin along this route, it ain't easy going!

Fortunately Doug and Gav saw the funny side and further on we were rewarded with some fab views. We'd taken longer than intended and it had been more strenuous than planned so once on the Under Loughrigg road we decided to head back.

On Bog Lane a car was stopped blocking the way. The driver was out and looking at a buzzard which was sat on the wall by the road and looking like he owned the place. I tried to get past the car to get a better photo, but this was too much for the buzzard who took off and found a new perch further along the road.

At Skelwith Bridge we decided to give the riverside path a try rather than the road. Last time we were here it had been damaged by the winter weather and was all but blocked at one point. I'm pleased to report that it's been nicely repaired and I couldn't even tell where the bad boggy bit had been. This path is of course also very popular with walkers so progress was slow and the bells got a lot of use (and some nice comments about the sound).

16.1 miles at 9mph average this time which isn't bad considering the amount of pushing we had to do.





Before our ride - watching tougher riders than us taking on The Struggle.





Climbing out of Elterwater towards Grasmere.





Some great views while exploring the lanes.





Too steep and rocky to ride. This wasn't even the bad bit.





The view from the Coffin Route made it worthwhile though. Visit on foot, not on your bike if you are in the area.





Buzzard holding up the traffic.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Sep 2014)

Great pictures and report, Phil, thanks for posting!
Poor Doug, dragged up another hill!


----------



## Nearly there (14 Sep 2014)

I do live in a nice place your pictures remind me of its beauty


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Sep 2014)

Fascinating thread and pictures, Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2014)

For our third ride in as many days we planned to do a longer one. Heading down to the southern end of Windermere and back.

We started off by riding past the Drunken Duck again (not open yet even if we wanted to stop) then dropping down the hill towards the Hawkshead road and taking the new path towards Wray Castle. When we last rode this bit the gravel surface was newly laid and I don't think it was officially open yet so it was nice to find the surface had settled and was much easier to ride. By Wray Castle we then joined the path that follows the lake shore towards the ferry (I always like this bit even if it was a bit jiggly riding on this bike). Next was aht e climb up the hill towards Far Sawrey, turning off at the first junction to Cunsey where I once again misjudged how long and steep the climb towards Graythwaite Hall is and tried to go up it too fast. Fortunately from here to Lakeside the trend is downhill, so we made good progress and stopped for our lunch by the lake.

Once refreshed we continued to Newby Bridge being passed on the way by a driver who having ignored an opportunity to overtake decided to go just before the railway bridge, forcing the guy coming the other way to an abrupt halt. We resisted the call of the Swan Hotel and instead climbed over to the Rusland Valley. This area, south of Grizedale and between Coniston Water and Windermere, is a bit of the county I'd thoroughly recommend to my fellow cyclists - nice country for riding, nice scenery and because it's not the bit the tourists all flock to see, the lanes are fairly quiet.

As we headed north the lanes started to climb up, particularly when we got around the Dale Park area. Doug and Gav were having to go slow on this section and needed a couple of rest stops on the way. The drop down towards Esthwaite Water was worth it though. We passed a couple of other riders coming up the other way, one of whom Gav reckoned was the spit of Pete Waterman. Don't know if he rides a bike?

The rest of the way we weren't quick and when we got back to the Drunken Duck, Gav said if he stopped he didn't think he'd get going again so we resisted and rode slowly back to the house.

I still think they did well though and todays stats were 31.7 miles at 10.2 average.





On the cycle path near Wray Castle.





View from the path by Belle Isle





At Lakeside for our lunch stop.





While there the train arrived. (Austerity tank "Repulse" for those interested.)





Followed by Tern.





Riding up the Rusland valley.





En route to Esthwaite Water - a break was needed after the 324' climb.





Tired but still going.





Back at Elterwater.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Great pictures and report, Phil, thanks for posting!
> Poor Doug, dragged up another hill!





Nearly there said:


> I do live in a nice place your pictures remind me of its beauty





Lilliburlero said:


> Fascinating thread and pictures, Phil


Thanks everyone.

It's a beautiful area and I'd quite happily live there if I could (anyone looking for an administrator/Cytech 2 qualified cycle mechanic?)

There are a couple more installments from this trip to come which I shall write up forthwith.


----------



## Nearly there (14 Sep 2014)

If you haven't already have a crack at newlands pass and honister passes from both sides


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2014)

After the last one a rest day was called for during which we went round the shops and Ghyllside Cycles sorted us with a replacement for a screw that had gone missing from one of Gav's pedals.

On the Wednesday therefore we got bikes loaded onto the car and headed for new (to us) cycling grounds up in Keswick. The plan this time was to follow a route from a guide book around Skiddaw & Blencathra.

The guide suggested parking at the leisure centre which we headed for to find signs stating patrons only and the neighbouring carpark on the old station is a maximum stay of 4 hours, so not much more help. Fortunately we found a free space on the street round the corner, so problem solved.

The ride took us out on the former railway line to start with, crossing and recrossing the River Greta up the pretty valley before ejecting us onto the path alongside the A66 (smoother surface but not pretty). Having had tea first thing and no stops since loading the car a pit stop was needed which we found in Threlkeld where there is a nice looking cafe with public loos alongside. (The place doesn't seem to be badly off for pubs either).

There was a near miss here when Gav swung his foot round to mount his bike and connected with somewhere soft about my person. Fortunately not hard and it was more comical than anything.

Leaving Threlkeld you ride on an abandoned section of the old A66 before rejoining the new road and leaving it again at Scales to ride a gated lane and the start of some wild and wonderful looking country. Along this section Gav spotted a red squirrel and we saw sheep being driven off the fells.

We had a pause for drink and cake at Mungrisdale then continued northwards onto wide quiet lanes. There were more sheep up here but being driven along the road this time which caused a bit of a hold up.

These roads are obviously popular with cyclists as we saw plenty around and the towns of Hesket Newmarket and Caldbeck are pretty without being touristy.

We had our lunch by the bridge in Whelpo then climbed up onto the wild and epic looking Ellerbeck Common and Aughertree Fell before turing off towards Longlands and Orthwaite. The scenery round here reminds me a lot of the Scottish Highlands only smaller. Another visit will be called for I think.

On the way Gav commented on the broken bits of a car headlamp on the road and asked Doug if he thought the car had hit a sheep. "Must've been rammed" was Doug's response.

On the descent into Longlands, Gav lost one of his water bottles at speed (brand new and unused of course ). Fortunately Doug was able to retrieve it and it just suffered scuffs. I'd gone ahead at this point and realising that no one was catching me up had got worried that something bad had happened. Gav came into sight just as I'd decided to turn back.

We continued through Bassenthwaite and eventually had to join the A591 for a section. This wasn't too bad with the drivers behaving themselves pretty well. I had put both my rear lights on though so this may have helped. There was one guy who didn't seem to be paying attention though - he missed a couple of good chances to overtake, then missed his gears when he did go past. Are we bad for having sniggered at him?

The last bit of the suggested route took us off this road and through Applethwaite, which seemed to go up an awful long way but then seemed a disappointingly short descent the other side.

Gav reckons that this was the best ride he's done with Doug and I. It's certainly some of the most epic scenery I've been through with him. A good ride and I'd recommend it.

32.8 miles and 11 mph average. An improvement.






One of the Coast to Coast markers - we were following the route for part of the way.





Gav on one of the crossings of the River Greta.





Tunnel on the railway path.




Sheep being brought off the fells





And a few more being driven up the road. This could take a while.





Nice place for a lunch stop.





Roads that seem to just stretch on forever.





Farmhouse at Orthwaite.





Lots of mist over the mountains today.





On the way to Bassenthwaite this seemed a shocking contrast to the lush woodland we'd been riding through moments before.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2014)

Nearly there said:


> If you haven't already have a crack at newlands pass and honister passes from both sides


I'd like to. Don't think I'll be able to persuade Doug and Gav...... for the time being at least.


----------



## jazzkat (14 Sep 2014)

Nearly there said:


> I do live in a nice place your pictures remind me of its beauty


It's easy to be a bit blase about it sometimes, isn't it.
It's good to be reminded by seeing something through other peoples eyes. 
Great write up and pics @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2014)

For the last ride of this week we headed to some familiar roads to do an old favourite - a loop of Coniston Water. We headed south out of Elterwater and into Little Langdale where there was more traffic than we're used to seeing, with not as much patience. It was therefore a pleasure to head off the lanes and onto the path leading to High Tilberthwaite (As opposed to the path up to Hodge Close). This has been resurfaced - fairly recently by the looks - and was a pleasure to ride on, especially as the surface improved as we went along.

Doug was worried that his legs wouldn't cope with the full ride after everything we've done this week, but fortunately they eased up after about five miles.

After passing through Coniston town, we passed the house we often stay at (out of nosiness - there was someone in residence) then dropped down to Coniston Hall and followed the path along the shore. Along here Gav was stopped to check a voicemail on his phone when he noticed a wasp had landed on his leg. He kicked out to shake it off - only to hit his shin on the pedal of the bike. Ouch! The TCP I always carry since my big crash got some use.

The climb through the campsite and up to Torver didn't seem as big as it used to so it wasn't long before we were enjoying the fast descent to the lake shore.

After passing through Water Yeat and High Nibthwaite we stopped for lunch by the shore where the view was idyllic with the sunshine and the calm surface of the lake. A chap and his son were launching canoes and were soon followed by a couple with an inflatable dinghy. Wish I'd brought my boat.

Continuing, we passed Brantwood and started on the big climb of the day up Hawkshead Hill. I'm pleased to say that Doug and Gav both made it up the climb with the only stop being at the junction with the main road.

The descent was obviously going to be plain sailing..... only it wasn't, with Gav's chain coming off shortly after the Tarn Hows junction. I was able to unjam and refit it and all was well again.

Being our last day we couldn't resist the Drunken Duck again so a pint each was sampled before we rode the last few miles. The stop didn't help the legs much so it was a leisurely ride back.

Today's total 26.2 miles and 10 mph average.

We've been really blessed with the weather this week - warm, dry and often sunny which certainly helped us rack up the mileage and the 123 miles we did through this week (according to my figures - Strava says a little more) is a personal best for both Gav and Doug.





On the Little Langdale to Coniston path - great new surface.





Looking up at Coniston Old Man from Coniston Hall.





Calm, sunny and warm - it felt more like June than September.





Teepees on the camp site.





The view from our lunch spot and my last photo of the week as the battery went flat.


----------



## gavgav (14 Sep 2014)

An epic week and enjoyed reading this to bring back good memories before the return to work tomorrow!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2014)

Brilliant write-up! 

Glad you enjoyed yourself.

Reminds me of why I feel privileged to live in one of the most beautiful parts of the country.


----------



## Squid lips (15 Sep 2014)

Nice pics you were very lucky you missed the patented Cumbrian horizontal rain  
I'm lucky to live in this neck of the woods,and to be honest we take it for granted 
I notice you pics didn't have the usual sight of the tourists all in a line across the route in matching gortex lol
I'm glad you enjoyed your visit you'all come back now


----------



## BrumJim (15 Sep 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Part 4: Hardknott and Wrynose. This is a ride I've wanted to do for quite a while and didn't expect Doug and Gav to join me, however as the plan was to start in Eskdale and ride back to Hawkshead, they and Jenny (my sister) drove me over and gave moral support (and reassuring backup)while I did the hilly bits.



I drove over that in the car on Friday (accidentally - ****ing Satnav). You are certifiably mad!


----------



## thecube (15 Sep 2014)

Great pics, I was in the lakes last week and managed the Wynrose, Hardknott (one way), Blea tarn, kirkstone, Stuggle, Honister and Newlands passes. All great fun, not so sure about some of the decents mind! Sad to be back home.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2014)

Squid lips said:


> Nice pics you were very lucky you missed the patented Cumbrian horizontal rain
> I'm lucky to live in this neck of the woods,and to be honest we take it for granted
> I notice you pics didn't have the usual sight of the *tourists all in a line across the route in matching gortex lol*
> I'm glad you enjoyed your visit you'all come back now



So true - my mate and I spend a lot of time in the mountains and, as a general rule, the more 'hardcore' walkers/climbers are wonderfully uncoordinated on the dress front as they generally just buy what works in whatever colour is available (although you'd choose your favourite if it was) whereas the day trippers/tourists are usually beautifully coordinated.

They also tend to be either spectacularly under equipped or laden down with everything including the kitchen sink.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Sep 2014)

Squid lips said:


> *Nice pics you were very lucky you missed the patented Cumbrian horizontal rain *
> I'm lucky to live in this neck of the woods,and to be honest we take it for granted
> I notice you pics didn't have the usual sight of the tourists all in a line across the route in matching gortex lol
> I'm glad you enjoyed your visit you'all come back now


I've been a regular visitor to the area for 25 years now (where did that time go?) so have seen a pretty good selection of Lakeland weather  ranging from hot enough to melt the tar and all the markings on the roads , to frost and deep snow. 

Personally the rain that I find distinctive to the Lake District is that heavy drizzle which doesn't look bad but will soak you through in no time.

I'm pleased to say Goretex was notable by its absence during the week just gone.



BrumJim said:


> I drove over that in the car on Friday (accidentally - ****ing Satnav). You are certifiably mad!


 I aim to please. 



thecube said:


> Great pics, I was in the lakes last week and managed the Wynrose, Hardknott (one way), Blea tarn, kirkstone, Stuggle, Honister and Newlands passes. All great fun, not so sure about some of the decents mind! Sad to be back home.


Chapeau! I shall get round to tackling Wrynose and Hardknott from that side some time. The other climbs are on the list too but I shall be doing them on my own I suspect.

I didn't want to come home either.


----------



## Squid lips (17 Sep 2014)

To true spokey have been on helvelyn in October and seen people in crocs and trainers  Wandering around and you get M R T risking themselves getting these idiots of the tops


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2014)

Squid lips said:


> To true spokey have been on helvelyn in October and seen people in crocs and trainers  Wandering around and you get M R T risking themselves getting these idiots of the tops


The first time we climbed The Old Man there was someone coming up past the slate quarries in moccasins as we were headed down.


----------



## Squid lips (18 Sep 2014)

If it was up to me I'd let natural selection take its course


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2015)

I've just had another nice week away with Doug and Gavgav so thought I'd revive this thread yet again for the reports so as not to mix them in with the current ones in "your ride today".

We were staying just outside Coniston again (a favourite spot) and got in four rides this time starting off gently on the Sunday with a ride round the lake. This time Doug has a new drivetrain on his bike with lower gearing so he immediately found it easier on the first climb of the day from Coniston Hall up to Torver. This is good as he has ridden comparitively little this year and certainly not much hilly stuff.

The road section to Water Yeat was fine although I was unsure about a Land Rover which hooted as it passed - they gave plenty of room though and Gav got a wave so I think it was intended to be friendly.

There were a few riders coming the other way as we went down the lane to High Nibthwaite (again, all very friendly) then we turned towards Brantwood. This bit is up and down but there is more up the further north you go.

We had a brief stop at the Bluebird Cafe (it was cold sat outside - a trend that unfortunately was to continue) before heading back to the house making it 15.2 miles for the round trip - a very nice way to start the holiday.






Made a new friend on the way to Torver.









Overcast and cool - not the conditions I'd hoped for in June, but I love the place anyway.





A candid snap at a photo/cake stop just after Brantwood.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2015)

Ride 2: This didn't start as planned with me finding the back tyre of my bike almost flat when I got the bikes out. I pulled the tube out and checked it over but couldn't find any leak so suspected the valve which was a bit loose when checked. Tube refitted, we headed off to climb Hawkshead Hill which may not be big as Lake District hills go but is no pushover, especially for those who haven't done the mileage. We take the longer but quieter way (past Atkinson Ground) and once again the new gearing did the trick and Doug got up without stopping ('til the junction that is) for the first time.

Over the other side we again dropped onto the quieter lanes, then into Hawkshead and round the eastern side of Esthwaite Water to Near Sawrey where there was a mini-bus load of Japanese tourists snapping away round the entrance to Hill Top as usual.

Doug and Gav went on as I took my own photos and I enjoyed the catching them up on the short run to Far Sawrey where we turned off towards High Cunsey (which is at the bottom of the hill ). Further along this road is a deceptively steep climb and we passed a couple on this. The chap was obviously a keen cyclist but his lady friend wasn't and was off and walking. I couldn't help noticing she was in a quite inappropriate gear for the hill.

From Graythwaite Hall the trend is downhill for a while. I was playing catch-up again having stopped to put a rear light on and had a bit of a moment when a car pulled out from a side road ahead and the driver just stopped across the road when she saw me. Hearing another car coming up fast from behind I thought it best to scoot past the stopped one and let them get on with it.

At Lakeside we paused for lunch and had a gull give a floor show as it stood on one leg and did various stretches with its wings. Gav said it looked like a ballet dancer exercising and he wasn't wrong.

Moving on, there is another climb away from Newby Bridge on a road that is usually quiet but wasn't today. Looking through the trees we could just see that the A590 was almost at a standstill the other side of the valley, which would explain it (that road is notorious for accidents) so we were quite glad to turn away up the Rusland Valley. We headed up to Rusland then curved round south again for Oxen Park (it's hillier this side of the valley) before trying a road we haven't ventured on before (Bessy Bank Lane - quite steep for tired legs) which brought us out on near Lowick Bridge. We still had about 8 miles to go which was around Coniston Water the same way we went last ride, although there was more interest in getting back to the cottage than having a cafe stop this time.

While Doug and Gav went to shower and change I had another look at my bike and with the aid of a bowl of water found the tiniest of pin-holes in the tube, which of course has been fixed.

33 more miles to the tally and a good day out.





Approaching the summit of Hawkshead Hill. Doug seems pleased about something.








Near Sawrey





Lakeside





We got there in time to see Swan depart.





Looking up the Rusland Valley (this is one of the bits most tourists don't see).





Further off the tourist trails at Bandrake Head


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2015)

Ride 3: Slightly less mileage today but still energetic on a tour over to Elterwater and up Great Langdale. For this one we took the NCN route which avoids the main Coniston to Ambleside road but is on a fairly rough path. The only real issue was when we met a school group headed the other way. They were stopped at the time and one of the girls dropped her bike right in front of Doug. He passed the test with some very quick reactions though and no harm was done (apart from one very red face ).

There are two roads up the Tilberthwaite valley and we took the westerly one that goes through High Tilberthwaite. There are good views on this side as there are fewer trees. Eventually the road passes through a farm yard and becomes a track that as mentioned last time has been nicely surfaced with fine gravel. Gav left Doug and I standing on the descent the other side - he seemed to be having fun but I was a little more wary of the surface.

In Little Langdale we rejoined the tarmac heading for Elterwater via some quite welcome downhill sections (of course someone is going to have to ride back up that.

We didn't stop at Elterwater this time but continued up through Chapel Stile and into Great Langdale, pausing only for photos. I still can't believe that I'd never been up here until about 3 years ago so the scenery still impresses me. We rode as far as the road goes up the valley before pausing to have some lunch and to test out my ants nest detection skills - I still have the knack. (By inadvertently standing on it for those who are wondering what I'm on about).

Just here we were practically at the foot of the pass to Little Langdale via Blea Tarn. Doug and Gav did this last time so weren't keen to go again but I quite fancied the climb so after a bit of discussion it was agreed that we'd meet up again at The Three Shires Inn.

This is a good steep one from this side (25%) but by plodding at it I got up in one and enjoyed the views at the top before continuing down the other side and to the pub where Doug and Gav were nowhere in sight (to be expected really as my route was about 2.5 miles shorter). I waited a bit then thought they'd probably appreciate it if there was a pint of something ready.

Pints supped, we continued back towards Coniston via Hodge Close this time which as has been mentioned on previous occasions is quite a climb, not helped by the beer & cider that had been consumed.

The following downhill was worth it though and we were back in our stride for the gravel path back to Coniston. On the way back to the cottage we passed that school group again returning from their ride. A wide berth was given this time.

20.7 miles for me. Doug and Gav did 23.2










Climbing up the Tilberthwaite valley.





Seen outside Wainwrights Inn, Chapel Stile. Made us laugh.





Roadside hazards in the village.





Great Langdale.





Riding up the valley to our lunch stop.





We've seperated now and I've got to the top of the Blea Tarn climb.





One with the tarn in.





We've had our pub stop and are on the way to Hodge Close. Doug gives the wheels wot I built a good test.





A rest up at the top.

One more to come but I'll write that up later.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jun 2015)

Greatly enjoying your write up, Phil, please do continue


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jun 2015)

Good stuff - as usual - @Rickshaw Phil 

A few incidents nicely dealt with.

Riding a bike is simple, but there's no substitute for experience.

I can see why people like riding with you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Good stuff - as usual - @Rickshaw Phil
> 
> A few incidents nicely dealt with.
> 
> ...


Something to do with having the drinks lined up?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jun 2015)

For the fourth and final ride of this week we went off to try something new: Gav has a book of Lake District rides and had picked out one starting in Lindale and exploring mostly quiet roads up to Staveley and back.

We loaded the bikes on the car and drove over there, finding some on street parking (easy to do when you're away from the tourist honeypots), then started off the ride along the nicely named "Back o' th' Fell Road". The route starts off on gentle grades up the western side of the Winstervalley before crossing over and starting to climb a bit. We joined a gated road, which is a bit of a novelty as it's something you don't see often elsewhere (although I have come across a couple in Shropshire) and turned right at the next junction where it became more hilly.

On this road we passed Witherslack Hall (now a boarding school) which is a very impressive building then after a nice fast downhill came up against a blockage where a damaged telegraph pole was being replaced and there was little room to pass the contractors vehicles. They allowed us to squeeze through on the bikes though.

Shortly after this we realised there was a problem when the signs for the village of Witherslack came up. We'd turned right one junction too early and had gone about two miles in completely the opposite direction to that intended - oops. Retrace steps, have a laugh about it with the workmen as we carry the bikes over their telegraph pole (and are quietly amused by the irate drivers sat the other side of the blockage and expecting it to suddenly be shifted out of their way ) and back up the hill to the junction we go. Heading the right way now the route starts getting quite lumpy as we go north. There are some nice views though - not as nice as other parts of the area but still worth experiencing.

We had out lunch stop at the side of the road near Tarnside then continued on along Broom Lane towards Crook. There's some serious climbing along here which doesn't really come over on the map so it was nice to eventually have the long downhill into Staveley.

I suggested Wilf's Cafe, but with the time going on and only being halfway it was decided to carry on. The next section to Ings is the flattest bit on the route but is a path alongside a busy road and was against the wind. Have I mentioned the wind yet? It was quite strong, blustery and cool - not at all like June even for the Lake District.

From Ings we knew we had the biggest climb on the route up another gated road to, and through Borwick Fold. I rode part of this section about five years ago and was surprised to find ice cream for sale at one of the farms hidden away down these quiet lanes (made on site). I'd hoped that they would still be doing this but passing the farm entrance there were no signs out to suggest they were so we had to continue without.

We'd crested the highest part of the ride so there were some good fast sections to follow, but still quite a few climbs left as well. Jelly babies were opened near Gilpin Mill then we had to negotiate a slightly confusing section where the junction we wanted didn't necessarily start off going in the obvious direction (I notice that by this point, navigation had been passed over to me )

A very short main road section followed (very little traffic though) before we were onto the last lot of lanes taking us back a different way to the outward journey and finally onto easier going terrain. It was well into the afternoon by now and with the sun out and sheltered from the wind it was quite pleasant. Would have been nice if it had been like that earlier.

35.5 miles and our best average of the week at 10 mph.

My phone had some issues today and ran the battery flat less than 24 hours after charging (it usually lasts at least a week) meaning I only got a couple of photos:





On the gated lane about 5 miles into the ride.





Witherslack Hall

To make up for the lack of photos on this ride, here are a few odd ones from the rest of the week:





Customers! Taken at the Drunken Duck Inn (no, really)





Sheep crossing. From the Great Langdale ride.





Heading up Ullswater.





A short walk up the hill near Howtown.





"I've got a 3G signal!"


----------



## jazzkat (24 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> For the fourth and final ride of this week we went off to try something new: Gav has a book of Lake District rides and had picked out one starting in Lindale and exploring mostly quiet roads up to Staveley and back.
> 
> We loaded the bikes on the car and drove over there, finding some on street parking (easy to do when you're away from the tourist honeypots), then started off the ride along the nicely named "Back o' th' Fell Road". The route starts off on gentle grades up the western side of the Winstervalley before crossing over and starting to climb a bit. We joined a gated road, which is a bit of a novelty as it's something you don't see often elsewhere (although I have come across a couple in Shropshire) and turned right at the next junction where it became more hilly.
> 
> ...


Next time you are up this way drop me a line it would be nice to meet up for a ride with you gents. I live five mins away from Back o' th' fell road, it's on a few of my regular routes. Looks like you had a good time in the lakes again.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2015)

jazzkat said:


> Next time you are up this way drop me a line it would be nice to meet up for a ride with you gents. I live five mins away from Back o' th' fell road, it's on a few of my regular routes. Looks like you had a good time in the lakes again.


Can do. That would be good.


----------



## puffinbilly (25 Jun 2015)

Great write up @Rickshaw Phil of a lot of places I know well - I spend a lot of time in Coniston and Broughton in Furness - there's some excellent cycling to be had over the high road from Coniston to Broughton Mills and up the Duddon valley. 
The climb up Hawkshead Hill is a good work out - even more so from the Hawkshead side - I've done it from Hawkshead three times in the past couple of years and each time had the bus crawling up behind me till he can find a suitable place to pass.
More than a little envious at the minute - not getting across to the Lakes much at all due to family commitments - so great to read about your trip.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Good stuff Phil. Your pics and write-ups make me want to go back to the lakes. It's been a long time, in fact it was probably when I failed to ride up Hardknott at the end of the Fred Whitton!


----------

